# Eastern States Hedgehog Show 2011



## macgraphie (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there anyone going to Eastern States Hedgehog Show next week-end?


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't even heard about this--where is it?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAH HOLY **** I ONLY LIVE 2 HOURS FROM THERE! It's in Freeville, NY, by the way... Oh wow, I REALLY want to go! Sorry for the mini freakout, but I've been so bummed because all the hedgehog shows/gatherings are usually so far from me!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Over 5 hours for me, no way that's happening


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

oh my gosh i wanna go!! Is my baby too young?
According to google maps i'm only 57 minutes away!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hm, this should have been posted long ago. i'll try to pay more attention.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Ummmmm.. I cant find more info on this can some one post a link? I realy want to go


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Did not know of this show either  Would have sent some wheels for prizes.

Edit Just found this on Facebook, only 7 people like it.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eastern- ... 838?v=info


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Did not know of this show either  Would have sent some wheels for prizes.
> 
> Edit Just found this on Facebook, only 7 people like it.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eastern- ... 838?v=info


Larry--it was mentioned on the HWS list several times but now i looked and i'm also not seeing any links except the FB page. :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Did not know of this show either  Would have sent some wheels for prizes.
> ...


I don't read the HWS list very much it always brings me down, also wish it was easier to follow. :|


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


i read the subject lines.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

For those of you who want it:

Heather Marshall
Hedgie House Rescue

2011 Eastern States Hedgehog Show

Friday, July 8th, 2011 - Pre-registration needed for this evening reception
Saturday, July 9th, 2011 - Pre-Registration & General Admssion available

Big Red Pass - Admission both days, gift bag with Program, reception, meals
& banquet - $55.00 adults/$50.00 Children 6-12
General Admission - $5.00 Adults/$3 Children 6-12
Box Lunch $15
Banquet only - $30
T-Shirts - $20 (add $2.00 for 2xl & 3xl)
Programs - $5.00

Confirmation Show - $6.00 per hedgie
Square Pog Show - $3.00 per hedgie
Costume Ball - Free - Patriotic theme
Sporting event - IC Bomber Bowling - $6.00 per hedgie - Runner balls will be
needed or rented

Etna Fire Department
26 Wood Rd
Freeville, NY 13068

The ESHS will feature an International Hedgehog Association (IHA) sanctioned
hedgehog conformation show, hedgehog sporting event - IC Bomber Bowl,
hedgehog costume contest - Patriotic themed costumes, and an educational
program. The educational program includes a presentation by Dr. Ricardo
DeMato from Cornell Univeristy. Other presentations to be announced - If you
have ideas on seminars you would like to see or if you wish to present,
please contact the show coordinator.
Registration forms can also be obtained by emailing Heather Marshall at
[email protected] gmail. com or by visiting the Yahoo Group site, Heather
Marshall folder for ESHS.

Show Schedule (Tentative)

9:00 AM - 10:00 AM - Check-in and animal health check
10:00 AM -12:00 Noon - Hedgehog Conformation Show

12 Noon - 12:30 - Square Pog Conformation Show

12:30 - 1:30 PM - Lunch (bring a bag lunch or pre-purchase a box lunch)

1:30 PM - 2:30 PM - Educational Session #1

2:30 PM - 3:30 PM - Educatonal Session #2

3:30 PM - 4:00 PM - Hedgehog Costume Contest

4:00 PM - 5:00 PM - Hedgehog Races (exercise ball required)

Hotel Accommodations
Econolodge of Ithaca, 2303 N. Triphammer Rd, Ithaca, NY 14850 - Call (607)
257-1400 BEFORE JUNE 17th to reserve your room, ask for the *Eastern States
Hedgehog Show* block

Rates are $109.99 per night plus tax for either 1 Queen or 2 Queen beds -
Pet Fee is a flat $5.00 per night - Included deluxe continental breakfast

*~Hedgie House Rescue~*
Freeville, NY 13068

*Heather-Mom, Pistol Pete, & Peaches*


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

omggggg I wish I knew about this further in advance! I would LOVE to go but that's over 5 hours away from me; I would have needed more time to plan arrangements  and I've been searching for hedgehog shows and only saw one that's being held somewhere in the mid-west!

LarryT and fracturedcircle - what is HWS?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hello!
Is there an age limit for the hedgehogs? Dexter is only 9 weeks old...
Are the same events on both days or are the main events on Saturday?
How do I know which one to enter him in and what is the difference between the two? (Hedgehog Conformation Show and Square Pog Conformation Show)
Do we have to stay for the whole day? I really want to stay, but I have an obligation at 7pm on Saturday 3 hours away from the event...
Sorry, I'm super new at all this!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The first conformation show is an IHA sanctioned event. Therefore hedgehogs under 3 months of age cannot be shown. 

I do not know what the square pog conformation show is, or what the restrictions are.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

mizgoldstein- HWS stands for Hedgehog Welfare Society. It is a group on Yahoo, and there is a message boards that emails out posts to the members. I just became a member of it in the past weeks and it is another nice hedgehog community =)


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks awbat3! I'm deff going to check that out! I know that dexter's mom already asked these questions but nobody's really provided an answer yet so can somebody please explain what the difference is between the two shows? like what do you mean by sanctioned? is that the part
of the show that's judged on looks, like the way dog shows are? and what's the square pogs one? thanks guys!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Grrrrrr, I want to go so badly, but I can't


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Sooo does anyone know what a square pog conformation show is? What the requirements are?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

DexterTheHog said:


> Sooo does anyone know what a square pog conformation show is? What the requirements are?


If you email Heather she will explain.  I emailed yesterday after Kalandra posted the info and got a reply within the hour, so I'll be donating a CSW and a CSBW for the silent auction to help the HWS raise money for rescues and such.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I emailed her and she said Dexter can enter! Woo hoo!! Looks like Dexter and I will be heading to the show  Hope to see some of you there!!
(I would have gone without Dexter, but this will be more fun!)


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

So is anyone else going??


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I live in Northern Virginia and although I have the time due to being let go due to health issues I am conserving my money for emergency needs for Feral and my own well-being. I hope you two have fun!


----------

